# Used skid steer parts



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

I own a Bobcat 953, and I am looking for a receiving plate from a 963 to retro fit onto it so that I can use newer attachments. Bobcat wants 2500.00 for one. Does anybody have a good source for used parts, none of the junkyard around here have dead skiddys. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## TriHonu (Apr 21, 2007)

You can try:
sewlparts.com
wengers.com

This page lists a number of Ag Salvage Yards:
lorenzomfg.com/salvage.html

(I couldn't post the links since I don't have 15 posts yet...)


----------

